# Water Heater



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I was reading to change the anod rod every year. We haven't changed ours yet ....matter of fact I don't know what it looks like. Does anyone have a picture/procedure for changing these things out? Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your Outback does not have one in it since the tank is Aluminum.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I guess there's no need to change it if it doesn't have one---thanks


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Your Outback does not have one in it since the tank is Aluminum.










Always wondered why Keystone tells you to change it in the owners manual when there isn't one???


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> Your Outback does not have one in it since the tank is Aluminum.










Always wondered why Keystone tells you to change it in the owners manual when there isn't one???
[/quote]

When I was active duty Navy, it wasn't unusual for many instruction manuals to be a little out of date because it cost too much to print new ones every time something changed. The anode rod is probably a leftover from when Keystone used a different model/manufacturer for the water heaters. Course, it kinda' makes you wonder about how current and useful the rest of the manual is....

Many electonics manufacturers are now putting their instructions and manuals on CD and including with the product. CD's are way cheaper to copy than printing new paper books. Maybe Keystone (and others) should consider using CD's for publishing manuals, even mailing out updates and tips to current owners. They could just take all the wisdom from this site, compile it, and send it out!!!


----------

